# Natural Anti Spasmodics



## Ms_Trill (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any good suggestions for anti cramping/anti spasmodic aids. I've worked through all the prescription ones via my specialist, none of which have made any effect. Tried the 'usual suspects' like Chamomile, Peppermint, Aloe, Ginger, Fennel, Cloves (I'm guessing there's more but I can't think of anything else we tried!).My new specialist has managed to help get control of the diarrhea about 50% of the time but that doesn't actually help me much because of the severe cramping and pain which doesn't allow me to differentiate between actually needing the loo and just general grumbling. It's pretty rough at the moment and I've started missing quite a few classes on my Masters, to the point where they'll be threatening to kick me out. I'm fine once I get to University but it's a half hour drive in rush hour and I just daren't get in the car while my stomach's turning.Any suggestions of things you've tried??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I used the IBS 100 Audioprogram to manage my gut pain with great success! See the CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info on Hypnotherapy.


----------



## Ms_Trill (Feb 8, 2012)

Seen 3 different hypnotherapists with no effect. Been through CBT and NLP last year, again with no effect. Thanks for the suggestions though!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Why do you want an antispasmodic?? What are you hoping it will do for you?Well obviously you can try the Calcium Carbonate or take imodium for the Diarrhea. (See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" Thread at the top of this forum for directions on how to take the Calcium Carbonate)


----------



## Ms_Trill (Feb 8, 2012)

I want an anti spasmodic to death with the severe gastric spasms I get, especially after eating and in the morning. I already take Imodium and codeine for the diarrhea, as I'm guessing most long term sufferers do which stops the diarrhea but it doesn't stop spams and cramps. I used to take mebeverine but that stopping being effective a few years ago. We've worked through the alternatives available by prescription with no effect so I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions of things that had worked for them I could try? I haven't ventured down the Calcium route, as diarrhea isn't my primary issue right now and I thought it was used for treating diarrhea?


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

Before being switched off to mebeverine, I used for a long while trimebutine maleate. It's an antispasmodic that's also a mu-opioid agonist, so maybe you should check for any interactions with the codeine (opiate) and the Immodium (loperamide is an opioid also, although it doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier), in case you want to try it. It was good while it lasted, but eventually my tolerance raised and it stopped having any effect. However, after a year-long break, I found tolerance had dropped again and it was effective again...Another antispasmodic I take is papaverine. It's useful when spasms get especially violent and painful, also when I get nauseous.Last but not least, take a long break from mebeverine and then try it again. You might find that your tolerance has dropped to zero again and the drug be effective again...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Trill try using an anti-gas with your meals (AND any time you use the imodium as imodium is known to cause cramping in some people). That could reduce the cramping.


----------



## Ms_Trill (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys







I tried Mebeverine again after a couple of years break last year but may be worth another go. Papaverine was pretty effective but it gave me headaches... I think I'm just awkward!!It's a good point BQ. I've only recently started using immodium again having being relying on high dosages of codeine phosphate but in combination with Amitriptyline I was so dozy all the time that I had to switch. I'll have an investigate of anti-gas options.Frustration level is 200% at the moment. My University wont budge on shifting around my timetable and I'm really struggling to get out of the house at 7.30am. Fortunately the Leeds policeman who stopped me for speeding last week was very sympathetic!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I was going to suggest leaving much earlier, but you said you have trouble getting out. That's my solution, I leave much earlier than necessayr. That way I can stop if I need to and I don't feel rushed, which tends to set me off.


----------



## Ms_Trill (Feb 8, 2012)

Unfortunately where I live at the moment there's not really anywhere to stop. There is one health centre en route but they've got a bit unpleasant about me being there. It's more being stuck in traffic than anything else. My school doesn't open until 8 so if I set off super early to avoid traffic I have to wait in the car park for ages. Trying to move to a different area of town with a quicker route in! I used to use a camper van for commuting to work which has a little bathroom in it but it doesn't fit in the university car park!


----------



## Judy186046 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ms_Trill said:


> Does anyone have any good suggestions for anti cramping/anti spasmodic aids. I've worked through all the prescription ones via my specialist, none of which have made any effect....Any suggestions of things you've tried??


Hi I was experiencing a terrible flare up of IBS-C with awful GI Spasms & cramping. I tried quite a few techniques, diet changes,relaxation and more with no relief. Until, I purchased and wore a "real/geniune" long "Baltic Amber necklace", so far I have been wearing for 29 hours. My symptoms of cramp/spasm are gone & loose stool bristol scale 6-7, change to near normal. basic into to amber http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AmberThere other websites that explains the natural health benefits of wearing amber recognized by some Russians medicine, Chinese medicine, Allopathic medicine. Lots of moms use it for their teething babies, it contains succinc acid that is slowly absorbed into the skin. I know it sounds unusual to some people of conventional western mainstream medical care.I was skeptical, but researched and decided to try it. I feeling better now. My best to you. Healthy Healing wishes.If you decide to try it make sure it is true baltic amber full necklace, avoid faux amber glass, or faux amber plastic, etc)


----------



## windarra (Oct 3, 2011)

Ms_Trill said:


> I want an anti spasmodic to death with the severe gastric spasms I get, especially after eating and in the morning. I already take Imodium and codeine for the diarrhea, as I'm guessing most long term sufferers do which stops the diarrhea but it doesn't stop spams and cramps. I used to take mebeverine but that stopping being effective a few years ago. We've worked through the alternatives available by prescription with no effect so I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions of things that had worked for them I could try? I haven't ventured down the Calcium route, as diarrhea isn't my primary issue right now and I thought it was used for treating diarrhea?


I don't know if things are called the same in the UK, but a scrip for Dicyclomine (Bentyl) 10mg up to 4/day has helped me a lot. I also take Lotronex 2/day and pop Immodium as necessary. This is of course, prescription--I didn't have luck with any natural products (ginger and peppermint were tried, but no luck). This is relatively cheap here in US depending on insurance, and it at least gets me thru the day. Many good luck wishes.


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

windarra said:


> I don't know if things are called the same in the UK, but a scrip for Dicyclomine (Bentyl) 10mg up to 4/day has helped me a lot. I also take Lotronex 2/day and pop Immodium as necessary. This is of course, prescription--I didn't have luck with any natural products (ginger and peppermint were tried, but no luck). This is relatively cheap here in US depending on insurance, and it at least gets me thru the day. Many good luck wishes.


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

I also take Benityl with good results for cramps and spasms.


----------

